# Another Jackson...



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

This 2 seater followed me home yesterday. Not my favorite color, but one of only 2 available within 500 miles.

Now to make room for it and drill some holes


----------



## straightShot (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks!

Maiden voyage in Ozello


----------



## mud (Feb 8, 2006)

what's the paddle for ??? smacking big fish over the head with? :lol:

Nice rig


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Someone gots some monies lol. That bad lad wasn't cheap


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Someone gots some monies lol. That bad lad wasn't cheap


Discounted as a demo boat. It practically paid for itself during my 3 week stay in Florida.

Rentals are usually 40 day and those are ill-equipped.


----------

